# Pig's Ears



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Are Pig's ears sold in the pet store as treats bad for our Malts?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Mine eat them occasionally. I don't know that they are the "healthiest", but I don't think they are as dangerous as rawhide is. Mine like the "Better than Ears" and "Better than Bones" treats...but they are a little pricey for what ya get.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My vet said Pigears are very bad,especially for the small or toy dogs.Way too fatty & greasy.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Mine eat them occasionally. I don't know that they are the "healthiest", but I don't think they are as drangerous as rawhide is. Mine like the "Better than Ears" and "Better than Bones" treats...but they are a little pricey for what ya get.[/B]


Bella also loves the Better than Ears. I rather give her them. She actually likes them better than the real pig ears.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you all. I think we will stay away from them.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Yup Good idea. But you really should get her better than ears. I buy them at Walmart. They are like $3.00 a bag.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sure they are OK for the occasional treat, but they are high in fat.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

What are Better than Ears?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> What are Better than Ears?[/B]



Here is the link to Petmart...better than ears

They also have "Better than Bones", but I can't find them online. I find them at Petsmart. 
Walmart has Better than Ears, but not the bones around here.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I fed those and made some of my malts sick so do be cation of them.


----------

